# Has anyone ever used Stockport Reptile Werehouse?



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

If so, opinions.

My dad use to know a guy who worked at a petshop in Guides bridge, he doesn't work there anymore, but reffered us to John at stockport reptile warehouse?

Any helps, opinions.

Does he have a website?

Thanks


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

www.*stockport*pet*warehouse*.co.uk


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

yes stockport warehouse is cool bought a few items from there including reps and insects etc also while you are down that end theres one on adswood rd round the corner stockport tortoises reptiles & pets both pretty smart places adam:no1:


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Didn't seem to come up when I googled it, but thanks. Bit pricey £60 for BD - is this liable to be an adult or just a good baby morph?


----------



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

I can vouch for Stockport Pet Warehose- been a few times an bought an ace Cali King Snake from there. Very friendly, knowledgeable and experienced staff. Highly recommend.


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

definatly the best shop around,great friendly staff and a stuning collection of reps.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

:no1: best shop in stockport 100%,deffo worth a look and john and paul know there stuff too: victory:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

great shop, had two big torts wandering round other day. lol. we bought 3 leos from there, very nice n very cheap. OH's mum got a hognose of paul from there, and her dad got his royals setup from there. very friendly and goin back there all the time now lol..

oh and livefood tubs... 3 for £5, so not too bad.

Ian


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

yes top shop but not the cheapest viper & vine prices are cool:no1:


----------

